# Briggs & Stratton 5hp recoil starter



## NiceEngineer (Jul 29, 2011)

Have an old B&S 5hp engine on an Allen chipper - recoil unit is not working - cord winds and reels back but I think there is something missing in the engaging mechanism as the drive 'cog' is smaller diameter than the engine 'cup' if that makes sense ? Seems to me there should be some sort of spring out ears to engage - attaching some pics for any advice - maybe also an identification of engine model/type would be useful. cheers
https://picasaweb.google.com/104082471244106840480/July292011#


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

When you pull the starter cord 2 nylon pieces should pop out from the center and engage the starter cup. Take the center cap off and inspect the inards...Careful not to pull the spool out and lose the spring.


----------



## NiceEngineer (Jul 29, 2011)

Many thanks for the information - the nylon pieces appear to be missing - I have just now bee been given an old and slightly different recoil mechanism with nylon pieces and springs that I may be able to dismantle mine and build these parts in so I'll have a go !

I've just put up another post titled "Allen MacKissic Chipper/Shredder damaged impeller" for some advice on repairing the impeller - not sure how to create a direct link from here.

Many thanks


----------



## HarleyCharley (Aug 24, 2011)

I found a nice link that allow you to lookup the recoil in an electronic diagram.

https://www.partsnationwide.com/ARI-PartsSearch


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Be carefull not to mix up old and new style rewinds, old style uses metal dogs with sharp notches in the cup. New style is plastic dogs with rounded notches in the cup.


----------



## NiceEngineer (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for note, it is an older metal dog and I am making some new ones based on what 'looks right' but don't really have any pattern or drawing to follow - has anyone got any info on the old metal ones ? many thanks again


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Look it up here.


----------

